# Fuzzy aspect of RRP



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

After a interior repaint, where there has been minimum sanding and plaster repair ie. a few cracks, a few feather sanding on wood work, do we need to have a guy come in and test the lead cleanliness levels, or is that just on jobs with a greater than 6 sf effected area?
I love my government.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Unless your state has stricter rules, or it is a federally financed project, you only need to follow the rules if more than 6 sq. ft. sanded and you check it your self by cleaning as described in the class and comparing the wipes to the card standard they handed out.


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Unless your state has stricter rules, or it is a federally financed project, you only need to follow the rules if more than 6 sq. ft. sanded and you check it your self by cleaning as described in the class and comparing the wipes to the card standard they handed out.


That is what I thought....too much info in one day.
Thanks:thumbsup:


----------

